# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  البرلمانات المدرسية .. ديمقراطية جميلة

## معاذ ملحم

*البرلمانات المدرسية .. ديمقراطية جميلة



*
*كريمان الكيالي* 
*تذكر البرلمانات الطلابية بمجالس الضبط ،التي كانت موجودة في المدارس أيام زمان مع اختلاف كبير ،حيث البرلمان يشكل بالانتخاب الديمقراطي وتتجاوز مهامه انضباط السلوك الى المشاركة في العملية التربوية، من تحديد مواعيد الامتحانات وغيرها من الامورالتي تلبي مطالب الطلبة المشروعة في بيئة مدرسية سوية .
 عاما بعد آخر ، تزداد القناعة باهمية دور»البرلمانات» في تحسين المناخ المدرسي، وتعميق العلاقة بين الطالب والمدرسة ،وتهيئة الأجواء الملائمة للديمقراطية ، مما ينفي تخوف بعض مدراء المدارس والمعلمين واولياء الأمور، من حدوث فوضى ووقوع مشاجرات ،او ضياع حصص على الطلاب . 
 تعتبرالبرلمانات المدرسية تجربة ديمقراطية مصغرة ومسؤولية، تختلف عن الواجبات والانشطة المدرسية التقليدية ، تسعى لاكساب الطلاب مهارات الديمقراطية بشكل عملي، كما يقول الخبير التربوي «د.عودة أبو سنينه»، حيث يقوم الطلاب بالترشح والانتخاب ويتعرفون على كيفية الاقتراع وادارة الانتخابات، وبعد فرزالاصوات واعلان النتائج ومن ثم ممارسة هذه المجالس للأنشطة المكلفة بها، ضمن قوانين ونظم يلتزم بها الطلاب ، ومن خلال الحوار واحترام الرأي والرأي الآخر والنقد الهادف، بما يصب في مصلحة الجميع ابناء واولياء امور وهيئة تدريسية، والتأكيد على ان الديمقراطية ليست دائما معارضة كما يعتقد البعض !
 وفي تجربة لافته لبرلمان مدرسي تتجلى فيه ديمقراطية جميلة ، ترشحت «فقط «الفتيات في مدرسة «حفصة بنت عمر» الاساسية المختلطة، أما الذكور فلم يشاركوا بالانتخاب اوالترشح حيث كلهم في الصفوف الادنى و نظام التربية والتعليم يشترط المشاركة بالعملية الانتخابية ابتداء من الصف الخامس وحتى الصفوف العليا ، وتقول « مديرة المدرسة»عفاف شقور»، التي عايشت تجربة الانتخابات المدرسية اكثر من مرة ، بأنها تميزت هذا العام بانتخاب برلمان اكثر تنظيما ووعيا، لدور المرشحين والناخبين على حد سواء ، حيث اجمعت الآراء على انتخاب اعضاء المجلس بمواصفات تتراوح بين الاجتهاد والادب وحسن المعاملة وحب المساعدة للزملاء بالاضافة الى قوة الشخصية في الحديث والدفاع عن حقوق الطلاب ، لأن عضو البرلمان ،يشكل همزة الوصل ما بين الهيئة التدريسية والطلاب , يتحدث بلسانهم ونيابة عنهم ويحقق لهم ما يريدون من مكتسبات .
كما وتضيف «شقور» : لقد تم تجهيز صناديق اقتراع في كل صف ، واتيحت الفرصة لكل طالب مرشح ،للاعلان عن برنامجه الانتخابي عبر الاذاعة المدرسية امام جميع طلاب المدرسة ، فيما كان المسرح المدرسي هو مكان الانتخابات ، كما تم تشكيل لجنة تشرف على الانتخابات من ثلاث معلمات وثلاث امهات ايضا . 
 وحملت البيانات الانتخابية للطلاب المرشحين ، وعودا بالتغيير والانضباط والاجتهاد ونصرة حقوق الطلاب ، فيما تعلق احدى المشرفات على الانتخابات المعلمة «سناء الكيالي» وتقول بأن الحماس والاستعداد والعمل بجدية لانجاح هذه العملية الديمقراطية يصعب وصفه ، حتى اننا تخيلنا انفسنا امام صناديق اقتراع للمجلس التشريعي وليس لبرلمان المدرسة ، بدءا بالحملات والشعارات الانتخابية الجميلة وعملية الادلاء بالاصوات ،وصولا الى فرز الاصوات التي اوصلت اسماء تستحق بجدارة ان تمثل الطلاب في برلمان المدرسة .
 وتضيف : من خلال متابعتي و زميلتي «غادة وهديل « اضافة الى الامهات عضوات اللجنة المكلفة ، نؤكد بأن الانتخابات كانت نزيهة وهادئة، ولم تحدث فوضى على الاطلاق ، بل ان المدرسة عاشت عرسا ديمقراطيا بهيجا برغم بساطته ،عبر فيها الجميع عن فرحتهم بالرقص والغناء ، وتم فيها كذلك توزيع الحلوى، ومعظمها كان من اعداد امهات المرشحين والناخبين على السواء.
 ويعبرالطلاب عن فرحهم وحماسهم لهذ ا الإنجازالديمقراطي الكبير، وتقول «زينه الشرايدة - 8 سنوات « بان الانتخابات فترة من اجمل الايام في المدرسة ، حتى انها تخيلت نفسها تنتخب أعضاء في مجلس النواب الاردني ، وقد منحت صوتها لزميلتين تعتقد أنهما الأفضل. 
اما « محمد « في الصف الرابع فقال ، أنه لو كان له حق التصويت لأعطى صوته لمرشحة، حتى لو ترشح لمنافستها زميل له من الذكور لأنه يعتقد أنها تستحق ، فالأهم إنتخاب الأكفأ الذي يمثل زملائه بأمانة .*

----------

